# 2019 MD. MOREL SEASON



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

It’s time to do this again


----------



## Follysbetterhalf (Apr 27, 2018)

Nee to maryland hunting! What am i looking for that says the morels are popping.


----------



## Follysbetterhalf (Apr 27, 2018)

Nee to maryland hunting! What am i looking for that says the morels are popping.


redfred said:


> It’s time to do this again


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Up here in Ct.....my biggest indicator is the lilac bloom. Not foolproof mind you. Mother Nature does what she wants but when I see any lilacs blooming. I am in the woods! Good luck. I'm sure people here will let you know when it's time.


----------



## Bigfoot-n-Morels (Mar 6, 2019)

Follysbetterhalf said:


> Nee to maryland hunting! What am i looking for that says the morels are popping.


.. first of all the daily/nightly temperatures (and more importantly the soil temps) but when that’s finally there check on the foilage where you’re pickin.. definitely dandelions are a great indicator of when the first shrooms will start popping, but for us in PA, when you see the dogwoods start blooming with white flowers start searching!! They’ll be few and far between because it’ll be early, but it’s the perfect time to scout n to get to know ur area n find what trees they grow around..


----------



## Bigfoot-n-Morels (Mar 6, 2019)

In “our” area up here look for old rail beds, creek bottoms, n sycamores (along with the other staple tree’s to look for) n you’ll find that the shrooms should be near... another good tree to look for in this region is a blue beech (or musclewood).. it’s a smaller tree that usually doesn’t get much taller that 20ft, but it’s been my experience that when I find them I find morels..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Follysbetterhalf said:


> Nee to maryland hunting! What am i looking for that says the morels are popping.


I had to go back and check,I think you are on the eastern shore and just moved there end of April last year.. I think you got some good advice already I would add redbuds blooming to the list too. I’m guessing you have hunted morels before just not here and have found a few spots to check by now and it’s more a timing issue but feel free to ask any questions. I think you will find people on here helpful. I do..


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

hello friends  new to the site and new to morel hunting in general! i really have only found chanterelles and many sorts of edible corals in my area (Montgomery county MD)

without giving up any spots of your own, any advice on this part of MD?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

silky said:


> hello friends  new to the site and new to morel hunting in general! i really have only found chanterelles and many sorts of edible corals in my area (Montgomery county MD)
> 
> without giving up any spots of your own, any advice on this part of MD?


Welcome silky, if you found chanterelles then you are a shroom hunter ...sorry you’re cursed...Morels like to hide more but they are around .. Stay away from the oaks you may have found those chants around and look for poplar, sycamore,ash,and elm trees if you can find them. The poplar and sycamore will be easier to find and will produce... I hate to say this but I would be careful where you hunt, you live in a place were the parks change jurisdiction real fast from fed.to state to county to city.. know the rules or be real discreet... wink ..... I’m sure you will get more and better advice here but keep us posted we all want to learn...


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

silky said:


> hello friends  new to the site and new to morel hunting in general! i really have only found chanterelles and many sorts of edible corals in my area (Montgomery county MD)
> 
> without giving up any spots of your own, any advice on this part of MD?


If I was you I'd join the Mycological Association of Washington DC. They do morel hunting trips with members in MoCo and nearby every spring. Lots of good people there, and some true experts.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Follysbetterhalf said:


> Nee to maryland hunting! What am i looking for that says the morels are popping.


For me, for yellow morels, I want to see dogwoods blooming and lilacs just starting to show some color. Black morels are a few weeks earlier, before the dogwoods are even blooming. Some years they would be up already right now. This year everything is likely to be late.


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

patapsco mike said:


> If I was you I'd join the Mycological Association of Washington DC. They do morel hunting trips with members in MoCo and nearby every spring. Lots of good people there, and some true experts.


That is great advice !! Thank you!

Im very excited for this years morel season to start, i’ve been annoying my friends for months with my anticipation to find some  I’m watching for the lilac/dogwood bloom like a hawk.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

FYI was out today scouting some new spots and took some ground temperatures just to see. The highest was 51 the average was 47.5 . It’s getting closer everyday. Good luck to all.....


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey All,

Happy New Year, Hope everyone had a nice winter. We’re gettin closer everyday with temps like we had today. I went out this afternoon and found some new habitat with a variety of trees – dead and splitting elms, ash, poplar, and sycamore. Not much in the way of indicator signs outside of a few very young trilliums. Forgot the thermometer but will be checking soil temps periodically. 53 degrees is what I’ve always heard, anyone concur? Hope to start seeing (and posting) some pics up here soon!

Have Fun & Get some!

MH


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

what are our chances for sprouts this weekend, after tomorrow's rain? feeling like it's finally warm enough


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> what are our chances for sprouts this weekend, after tomorrow's rain? feeling like it's finally warm enough


It might be early but someone will find the first one and it could be you . Check your early spots...I checked a new spot yesterday the average ground temperature was 49.5...I think 54-55 should have them starting...good luck... Come on fokes check in how have you been?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

New year hopefully it will be a good one for everyone. Been out walking a couple spots. Seems to be getting close. Never know when they may start popping just have to get out and walk. Good luck to all this season!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> New year hopefully it will be a good one for everyone. Been out walking a couple spots. Seems to be getting close. Never know when they may start popping just have to get out and walk. Good luck to all this season!


 Happy to hear from you ....You have my vote for the person that post the first find here... Yep just trying to start trouble... good luck to all


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Happy to hear from you ....You have my vote for the person that post the first find here... Yep just trying to start trouble... good luck to all


Well doesn't matter to me who finds the first one. Just hope to see them popping up here soon. I'm getting hungry lol


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Out this morning, found 3 false morels. Ground temps 45-49 in the morning near creek, in frederick county, so temps seem right. Going back out this afternoon.


----------



## Amooskin (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m heading out in Prince George’s county. New to this site, very excited! The temps seem right but it seems too dry. Anyone have thoughts on that? If I have no luck today, I’m going back out on Tuesday after monday’s warm rain.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Amooskin said:


> I’m heading out in Prince George’s county. New to this site, very excited! The temps seem right but it seems too dry. Anyone have thoughts on that? If I have no luck today, I’m going back out on Tuesday after monday’s warm rain.


Welcome Amooskin! This is a Great site to part of. Lotas info and banter for newbies and the well seasoned hunter. Id say jus keep scouting and certainly early this week. G'Luck hope you find pounds!!


----------



## Amooskin (Apr 7, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome Amooskin! This is a Great site to part of. Lotas info and banter for newbies and the well seasoned hunter. Id say jus keep scouting and certainly early this week. G'Luck hope you find pounds!!


Thank you! Excited to have found all you guys, and keeping my fingers crossed for a good season


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

went over a friends house yesterday for a cook out.. I found these in the back yard ...boiled them for 3 hours and they were still hard as a rock..... I guess I need to get a new morel cook book..


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

redfred said:


> went over a friends house yesterday for a cook out.. I found these in the back yard ...boiled them for 3 hours and they were still hard as a rock..... I guess I need to get a new morel cook book..
> View attachment 13976


Those are great! Ran across one amongst the yard gnomes at a local antique/flea market. Wished Id picked it up. Dont remember it having as in depth caps as your Buddys. I want ones like his!!


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

False morel from this morning


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> Out this morning, found 3 false morels. Ground temps 45-49 in the morning near creek, in frederick county, so temps seem right. Going back out this afternoon.


Well good hear that you found some fungi in the Frederick county area. I hunt there as well. Hopefully you crossed paths with some regular morels this afternoon. Good luck to you this season.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> View attachment 14006
> View attachment 14004
> 
> False morel from this morning


Just saw this post. Nice pics


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

also in Frederick county, checked my spots as well but nothing. Have to wait till next weekend to check again!


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> Well good hear that you found some fungi in the Frederick county area. I hunt there as well. Hopefully you crossed paths with some regular morels this afternoon. Good luck to you this season.


A good sign for sure but nothing more in the afternoon. Ground temps were great 52-57 and saw the first trout Lilly and blood root flowers. Going out later this week. Hope you start finding them too.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> also in Frederick county, checked my spots as well but nothing. Have to wait till next weekend to check again!


May still be a little early. Hopefully this weatherwill have them popping up in the Frederick co. area. Good luck to you!


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Out this afternoon, just a few more false morels.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Green Stone said:


> View attachment 14276
> View attachment 14278
> 
> Out this afternoon, just a few more false morels.


I may have found 20 false morels in my life and they all were found early in morel season. I'm hope this is a good sign for you and all the false turn true soon.. I was in Fredrick today and checked 2 spots the one near Tuscarora creek I never got a ground temp. above 50 . The other spot near the Monocacy had ground temps.in the high 50's and ground vegetation seemed up but no mushrooms.. I did see this guy .. good luck all..


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

Went out looking and didnt find a single one ): Totally thought it was time, all signs seem to be pointing to now. oh well... 

I did find this guy (didn’t know they change color)! I moved him off the path because i almost stepped on him by accident. Hoping he can pass the word to his forest friends that i’m nice and they can lead me to some goodies next time!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

silky said:


> Went out looking and didnt find a single one ): Totally thought it was time, all signs seem to be pointing to now. oh well...
> 
> I did find this guy (didn’t know they change color)! I moved him off the path because i almost stepped on him by accident. Hoping he can pass the word to his forest friends that i’m nice and they can lead me to some goodies next time!


Nice pics Silky. When I dont find any..the Best part about hunting em, is just being one with Nature..seems like you would agree!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

silky said:


> Went out looking and didnt find a single one ): Totally thought it was time, all signs seem to be pointing to now. oh well...
> 
> I did find this guy (didn’t know they change color)! I moved him off the path because i almost stepped on him by accident. Hoping he can pass the word to his forest friends that i’m nice and they can lead me to some goodies next time!


hey silky, So kind of you to move him..... It's amazing how they can camouflage ...I don't know if you have heard this or not but if you kiss one..... well i guess you know the rest of the story.... ( so sorry Silky I could not resist). .. I did go to one of my early spots today, south facing hills, ground temps from 55-58 and no shrooms .. May apples and fiddle heads barely up. I'm in Carroll co. and the ground seems a little wetter then what I saw in Fred. yesterday.. This rain will help we are getting closer everyday... saw this guy too. GOOD LUCK TOO ALL...


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

redfred said:


> hey silky, So kind of you to move him..... It's amazing how they can camouflage ...I don't know if you have heard this or not but if you kiss one..... well i guess you know the rest of the story.... ( so sorry Silky I could not resist). .. I did go to one of my early spots today, south facing hills, ground temps from 55-58 and no shrooms .. May apples and fiddle heads barely up. I'm in Carroll co. and the ground seems a little wetter then what I saw in Fred. yesterday.. This rain will help we are getting closer everyday... saw this guy too. GOOD LUCK TOO ALL...
> View attachment 14418


Hahaha, I about posted the samething to Silk, KISS IT! KISS IT!


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

silky said:


> Went out looking and didnt find a single one ): Totally thought it was time, all signs seem to be pointing to now. oh well...
> 
> I did find this guy (didn’t know they change color)! I moved him off the path because i almost stepped on him by accident. Hoping he can pass the word to his forest friends that i’m nice and they can lead me to some goodies next time!


I kept one as a pet for a few years- Gray tree frog. BTW- not great pets- they sound off all through the night. But the whole chameleon thing is cool for the kids to see


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol!! you guys are toooo much!  if i finally find a morel, i might reconsider!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Just keep looking, you'll find one! I was totally clueless when I started. Then, with the help of some friend and these forums, I started having success!


----------



## StoobyTurlock (Apr 28, 2018)

went out today near Ellicott city. Big poplar forest. hoped to find some blacks. nothing. fiddleheads just poppin up. figured the rain might pop em up


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Just keep looking, you'll find one! I was totally clueless when I started. Then, with the help of some friend and these forums, I started having success!


WTF was I thinking when I was making my Avatar, I should have named myself: Clueless!


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Conditions are good, will be checking in low Fred Co today but not hopeful since no one found signs yesterday!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Been checking spots regularly. Everything seems to be up except the mushrooms. Just keep looking hopefully they will eventually cooperate.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

rick morgan said:


> I kept one as a pet for a few years- Gray tree frog. BTW- not great pets- they sound off all through the night. But the whole chameleon thing is cool for the kids to see


 It is amazing how loud the little things can be. I think it's only the males that sound off but I guess that info is way to late...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Went out checked 2 early spots for black ones. Ended up finding a few I believe were false morels. I have never found any. Here's a couple pics


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

FINALLY ON THE BOARD!!!!!! Managed to find 8 black ones. I left one tiny one behind. Also found a half free which is the bottom left pic. Not a bad stroll today.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Went out checked 2 early spots for black ones. Ended up finding a few I believe were false morels. I have never found any. Here's a couple pics
> View attachment 14832
> View attachment 14834


They look false to me stem should be white and they get soft and mushy fast..


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Kbshroom said:


> FINALLY ON THE BOARD!!!!!! Managed to find 8 black ones. I left one tiny one behind. Also found a half free which is the bottom left pic. Not a bad stroll today.
> View attachment 14836
> View attachment 14838
> 
> ...


Nice, Well Done!! Keep Scoring!!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> FINALLY ON THE BOARD!!!!!! Managed to find 8 black ones. I left one tiny one behind. Also found a half free which is the bottom left pic. Not a bad stroll today.
> View attachment 14836
> View attachment 14838
> 
> ...


Is it more fun to find your first false or the real deal... I think I know the answer... Congratulations you just won 50,000 bonus points for the first post.. Spend them wisely... good luck...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Is it more fun to find your first false or the real deal... I think I know the answer... Congratulations you just won 50,000 bonus points for the first post.. Spend them wisely... good luck...


I was excited to find both. But my stomach will be happier with the real deal lol


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Kbshroom said:


> I was excited to find both. But my stomach will be happier with the real deal lol


Could you share which county?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> Could you share which county?


Frederick County


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

Can you now share what road


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

In Baltimore County today, big poplar forest with mixed beech and walnut, nothing yet. Skunk cabbage was fully grown. Lots of ground cover already in one of the spots. My only worry is that I was too late and was beat to the chase!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

spanky72 said:


> Can you now share what road


Get right back to you on that..... lol


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> In Baltimore County today, big poplar forest with mixed beech and walnut, nothing yet. Skunk cabbage was fully grown. Lots of ground cover already in one of the spots. My only worry is that I was too late and was beat to the chase!


That's always a possibility. Just gotta stay positive they will show up. Good luck!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> In Baltimore County today, big poplar forest with mixed beech and walnut, nothing yet. Skunk cabbage was fully grown. Lots of ground cover already in one of the spots. My only worry is that I was too late and was beat to the chase!


You are not to late ....I was in Baltimore co. today and nothing but a false....I seem to remember your in Fred. Co. If you want to find early blacks you are better off in Fred. Co. Think PH look for limestone or more alkaline soil.... I guess you got your trees down that helps... The skunk cabbage helps for moisture but it comes no matter what . Look for fiddle heads and mayapple as a better ground temp. Indicator.. Yes check all ground cover to see what is warming up first. If you are seeing it then you are feeling it ... I know you will find morels ... I still think it helps to look at every picture of a morel you can to burn that image into your brain so no matter how they try and hide you will see them. Good luck to you and all........


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

So helpful. I was definitely seeing lots and lots of mayapples but no fiddleheads. As I live in Frederick Co but go to school in Baltimore, the soil is definitely different. I did notice that. It's a little more chunky. I'm still very hopeful!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> So helpful. I was definitely seeing lots and lots of mayapples but no fiddleheads. As I live in Frederick Co but go to school in Baltimore, the soil is definitely different. I did notice that. It's a little more chunky. I'm still very hopeful!


Well I’m in the middle in Carroll... It’s still early and I have never found a black morel near me .. So in your travels Fred.co. for the early blacks and every county in between for the others.. No one sitting on the sofa at home ever found any.... good luck


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Well this is the area I'm checking- there's a big gradient of plant growth because to the left of the picture is the creek. As you walk farther away, it's still pretty bare on the ground


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> Well this is the area I'm checking- there's a big gradient of plant growth because to the left of the picture is the creek. As you walk farther away, it's still pretty bare on the ground


Looks like you have the right trees and plants in that area. If there's a creek nearby even better. Just have to keep checking. May pay off eventually it's still early so plenty of time. Supposed to be favorable weather for the next week so hopefully that will have them popping up soon. Good luck!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

On the boarrrrrd...just not yet in the pan. Found two very small greys and a black (first one). Southeast facing slope under a poplar that looked to be on its way out. There were also ash and dying elm in the area so I’m not exactly sure which tree these were associated though I’m liking the poplar. Fingers crossed they stay put and a few more pop over the next week so I can show a before and after. And in the pan shot!

Any of the veterans in here, with the weather we have on tap in the coming days (which looks prime) how long you think it’ll take these puppies to become big dogs? Or at least pan worthy.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> On the boarrrrrd...just not yet in the pan. Found two very small greys and a black (first one). Southeast facing slope under a poplar that looked to be on its way out. There were also ash and dying elm in the area so I’m not exactly sure from which tree these are associated. Fingers crossed, they stay put and a few more pop over the next week so I can show a before and after. And in the pan shot!
> 
> Any of the veterans in here, with the weather we have on tap in the coming days (which looks prime) how long do you think it’ll take these babes to get to their full potential? Or at least picking potential.


Nice Fowlkiller. Looks like you're into them now. Hopefully you find lots more!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> Well this is the area I'm checking- there's a big gradient of plant growth because to the left of the picture is the creek. As you walk farther away, it's still pretty bare on the ground


 The may apples are up more then the ones I saw so you know you have a warm spot there..It looks like good weather in the forecast so keep checking. I know you will find them....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> On the boarrrrrd...just not yet in the pan. Found two very small greys and a black (first one). Southeast facing slope under a poplar that looked to be on its way out. There were also ash and dying elm in the area so I’m not exactly sure which tree these were associated though I’m liking the poplar. Fingers crossed they stay put and a few more pop over the next week so I can show a before and after. And in the pan shot!
> 
> Any of the veterans in here, with the weather we have on tap in the coming days (which looks prime) how long you think it’ll take these puppies to become big dogs? Or at least pan worthy.


 I would think you could wait 3 days with the weather in the forecast maybe more. you then start thinking who else might find them bugs or people...I'm sorry what were the GPS coordinates again ????? Was this Baltimore co.?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Took a friend to try out hunting the morels. Found quite a few half frees and a few nice black ones. Let him keep them to eat. Did take a couple pics. Last pic are the ones I found yesterday on my way home after work. Seems they are growing in my early spots. Hoping to find some grey ones here soon. Going to check those spots hopefully on Sunday.


----------



## Trey Ridley (Apr 17, 2019)

New to the group, been lurking for a couple year though. Found this guy after work today. This is not an early spot, guess I got lucky


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Trey Ridley said:


> New to the group, been lurking for a couple year though. Found this guy after work today. This is not an early spot, guess I lucky


Welcome Trey Ridley! Nice Find! What was that found on? Is that a wall, embankment or dam of some sort?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Trey Ridley said:


> New to the group, been lurking for a couple year though. Found this guy after work today. This is not an early spot, guess I got lucky


Welcome Trey and congrats on your find! That's a good pic. Good luck to ya this season


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

New to this board, but I've been hunting morels in Maryland for many years and I think this will be a good season!


----------



## StoobyTurlock (Apr 28, 2018)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome Trey Ridley! Nice Find! What was that found on? Is that a wall, embankment or dam of some sort?


Looks like its on a gabion basket? Thats my guess


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> New to this board, but I've been hunting morels in Maryland for many years and I think this will be a good season!


Hello & Welcome ShroomieChaser! Enjoy this Spring season & pick loads of Schroom!


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi new here been reading and learning lots.Been out this year quite a bit in what looks like really good spots.Havnt found any yet.from what im reading should be good any day now.


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for all the info Im from southern Md


----------



## CatchinaBuzz (Apr 15, 2019)

Found yesterday by my dad, Skip in Crownsville. Still hoping to find my first one of the season!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

furevertaxidermy said:


> Thanks for all the info Im from southern Md


Hello furevertaxidermy. Welcome aboard good luck to you this season!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

CatchinaBuzz said:


> Found yesterday by my dad, Skip in Crownsville. Still hoping to find my first one of the season!


Hello Catchinabuzz. That's a nice one your Dad found. Can't wait to find some of those myself. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Took a walk in a new area after work. Wasn't an easy spot to get to but I was rewarded with a few. Definitely will be back to check it a little better when I have more time. Hopefully there are more where they came from. Fingers crossed


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

redfred said:


> I would think you could wait 3 days with the weather in the forecast maybe more. you then start thinking who else might find them bugs or people...I'm sorry what were the GPS coordinates again ????? Was this Baltimore co.?


Yeah I think this weekend or a little bit after is going to be perfect. The soil was pretty dry when I was out. In Balt. Co, in Elkridge along Rockburn/Patapsco. 



Kbshroom said:


> Hello Catchinabuzz. That's a nice one your Dad found. Can't wait to find some of those myself. Good luck to ya!


You're finding so many!! So tempted to drive back to Frederick now, lol. Unfortunately won't be there this weekend but hopefully after. Do you think they'll be out for a few more weeks or is it more of a just a week-long thing?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> New to this board, but I've been hunting morels in Maryland for many years and I think this will be a good season!


That is a big morel you got there..wow.. A couple of those might make a meal...If you don’t mind me asking where about are you?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> Yeah I think this weekend or a little bit after is going to be perfect. The soil was pretty dry when I was out. In Balt. Co, in Elkridge along Rockburn/Patapsco.
> 
> 
> 
> You're finding so many!! So tempted to drive back to Frederick now, lol. Unfortunately won't be there this weekend but hopefully after. Do you think they'll be out for a few more weeks or is it more of a just a week-long thing?


Black,gray,yellow blacks first then gray then yellow this is basically true. That’s not to say all will be in the same place you may find blacks in one place but no yellows or any combination....all of them overlap some as soils warm at different times...If it stays warm (not hot) and wet the season should last awhile.. If we see 3 days in a row in the 80’s start thinking summer mushroom. Good luck to all


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> Yeah I think this weekend or a little bit after is going to be perfect. The soil was pretty dry when I was out. In Balt. Co, in Elkridge along Rockburn/Patapsco.
> 
> 
> 
> You're finding so many!! So tempted to drive back to Frederick now, lol. Unfortunately won't be there this weekend but hopefully after. Do you think they'll be out for a few more weeks or is it more of a just a week-long thing?


Yeah gerbilrancher they should be going for a few weeks. I generally find them into the beginning of May. So plenty of time. I do alot of walking and find none as well lol. Still learning all the time I just enjoy being outdoors. Hope you track some down soon!


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

redfred said:


> That is a big morel you got there..wow.. A couple of those might make a meal...If you don’t mind me asking where about are you?


Mostly in Howard and Montgomery Counties.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

almost stayed home today but with rain coming and Easter coming time is short. There is a spot close to me that warms up fast a perfect little micro climate that I can walk to. I'm glad I went...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> almost stayed home today but with rain coming and Easter coming time is short. There is a spot close to me that warms up fast a perfect little micro climate that I can walk to. I'm glad I went...


Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!! Those are some nice ones. Nice pics as well. Way to go redfred! Keep on pickin. Just talked to an older lady I know and her granddaughter found some nice large grays this weekend. No pics unfortunately they have been consumed lol.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!! Those are some nice ones. Nice pics as well. Way to go redfred! Keep on pickin. Just talked to an older lady I know and her granddaughter found some nice large grays this weekend. No pics unfortunately they have been consumed lol.


 The good news is I left more then I took. we will see how or if they grow or if someone else finds them... The tree they were around is a black walnut... go figure...


----------



## Caroline (Apr 19, 2019)

I found my first morel today!


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

Found a few, figured rain was gonna beat them up if they weren’t picked.

Also found a turtle as well


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

Don’t know why I got lots of the same pics posted, sorry about that


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Gapland Hunter said:


> Don’t know why I got lots of the same pics posted, sorry about that


I have no trouble if I post one picture more then one I have trouble..I'm sure it's just me...


----------



## Caroline (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyone think that hunting in the rain could lead to more morel sightings?


----------



## Caroline (Apr 19, 2019)

It is supposed to rain tomorrow but I think it will be easier to spot them with the rain laying the leaf litter down.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> The good news is I left more then I took. we will see how or if they grow or if someone else finds them... The tree they were around is a black walnut... go figure...


Just when you think you have em figured out . Never found any around a walnut myself definitely interesting. Just checked one private spot. Few small greys left em see what happens


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Caroline said:


> It is supposed to rain tomorrow but I think it will be easier to spot them with the rain laying the leaf litter down.


Caroline I personally like looking in or right after a good rain. I think they are easier to see also. Imo no time is a bad time to be mushroom hunting!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Caroline said:


> I found my first morel today!


Also congrats on your first find! Welcome to your new addiction


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Caroline said:


> Anyone think that hunting in the rain could lead to more morel sightings?


Going out and looking leads to more morel sighting. It will help if the leaf litter is wet and down there is more color contrast. My favorite is wet ground sun at my back going up hill and lots of morels around....


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

@redfred are you finding any blacks?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

trahn008 said:


> @redfred are you finding any blacks?


never ever found a black (not counting peckers) near me..I do look ..maybe someday. I was eyeballing a can of black spray paint in the shed just because.....


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

redfred said:


> never ever found a black (not counting peckers) near me..I do look ..maybe someday. I was eyeballing a can of black spray paint in he shed just because.....


From my experience, blacks are very rare in this region. I only have one tiny spot that produces them.


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> Here are a couple I found today. Due to all the rain we're getting, I left them and will come back Monday to see what happens!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> From my experience, blacks are very rare in this region. I only have one tiny spot that produces them.


How many elm trees do you see?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

A few black ones and half frees from yesterday. Couple of finds this evening after work. Small one had fallen over from the rain. Must've been up for a bit just wasn't very big.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Todays finds from my Easter hunt. Unfortunately the bugs beat me to some of them. This spot normally doesn't produce anything until May. Hard to pin down exactly what's going on this year. Happy to find them and a beautiful afternoon to top it off. Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Out today as well. Still nothing but more false morels. Searching at elevation, 1200ft, and I think it's still too early up here. Hunting a southeast facing slope with a good amount of old elm close to a creek and a flood plain just off the creek with large poplars. What type of settings and elevations are you all finding them in early?


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

redfred said:


> almost stayed home today but with rain coming and Easter coming time is short. There is a spot close to me that warms up fast a perfect little micro climate that I can walk to. I'm glad I went...





redfred said:


> almost stayed home today but with rain coming and Easter coming time is short. There is a spot close to me that warms up fast a perfect little micro climate that I can walk to. I'm glad I went...


redfred, They are the perfect yellows to find, hope you find the mother load. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> View attachment 15888
> View attachment 15890
> View attachment 15892
> View attachment 15888
> ...


All the blacks and half frees 1000' and up mostly rocky terrain. The others all lowland creekbottoms. Couple around dead elm mostly poplar areas. I think higher areas may start to produce by this weekend imo. Good luck to you


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Green Stone said:


> View attachment 15888
> View attachment 15890
> View attachment 15892
> View attachment 15888
> ...


 I think you may have the record for the false morels so congratulations. I look forward ( and I guess you do too) to the real deal for you. I been finding mine around 500ft. good luck..


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

I have been finding yellows at about 400’ on a south west slope, but in the middle of the hill in the warm air belt. Did find some greys at the same time but on a eastern slope. All around a bunch of Poplars.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

What if I wait a couple of day to harvest???







this was Friday .... I"m the type of person to hedge my bet so I take 2.... Today... I think the bugs won this one.... should have taken 3?????


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

redfred said:


> What if I wait a couple of day to harvest???
> View attachment 16080
> this was Friday .... I"m the type of person to hedge my bet so I take 2.... Today... I think the bugs won this one.... should have taken 3?????
> View attachment 16082


Prob shoulda took em all the first visit, as they already look past prime. Sure fun to see & find anyhow.


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

redfred said:


> What if I wait a couple of day to harvest???
> View attachment 16080
> this was Friday .... I"m the type of person to hedge my bet so I take 2.... Today... I think the bugs won this one.... should have taken 3?????
> View attachment 16082


It is hard for me to leave one behind. After I get done eating always wish I had a few more


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Still did ok today


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Still do ok today
> View attachment 16110


That's more than ok in my book redfred. Nice haul! I left some grays behind a few days ago and I normally pick them all but hopefully they make out ok. They definitely appeared to have just popped. Going to check back in here in couple days guess I will find out.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Crazy was driving down a back road at work today. Noticed some dying ash trees. So i just had to pull over and check it out. Saw a mushroom from the truck right along the road. My first road shroom lol. Parked and ended up finding 8. Left 2 small yellows.







Went out with a buddy got about a dozen yellows after work. Let him keep most he doesn't get to
go often. Here's the 2 I kept.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Crazy was driving down a back road at work today. Noticed some dying ash trees. So i just had to pull over and check it out. Saw a mushroom from the truck right along the road. My first road shroom lol. Parked and ended up finding 8. Left 2 small yellows.
> View attachment 16114
> 
> Went out with a buddy got about a dozen yellows after work. Let him keep most he doesn't get to
> ...


I found a few around dead ash today the sad thing is I can't find a live ash...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

redfred said:


> I found a few around dead ash today the sad thing is I can't find a live ash...
> View attachment 16158


Guess I better start paying attention to ash trees. I always key off of Elm, but unfortunately the Ash tree’s are dying off a lot from the ash borer.
Is that what you’re seeing too?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Guess I better start paying attention to ash trees. I always key off of Elm, but unfortunately the Ash tree’s are dying off a lot from the ash borer.
> Is that what you’re seeing too?


 There is not a lot of ash near me and even fewer elm . I have not seen one ash this year with any life in it...I hate to think that someday we will have to show pictures of one to people and say "yep long ago they made baseball bats out of them"


----------



## Hotdealdave (Apr 17, 2019)

My first haul of Morels ever. They were found in Montgomery county yesterday. Also eaten there on a pizza yesterday.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Hotdealdave said:


> My first haul of Morels ever. They were found in Montgomery county yesterday. Also eaten there on a pizza yesterday.


Nice Job @Hotdealdave! That Pie Looks Awesome! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hotdealdave said:


> My first haul of Morels ever. They were found in Montgomery county yesterday. Also eaten there on a pizza yesterday.


Looks like a good day!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Guess I better start paying attention to ash trees. I always key off of Elm, but unfortunately the Ash tree’s are dying off a lot from the ash borer.
> Is that what you’re seeing too?


Yeah Old Elm. Got hit hard around my area majority of them are dying off. Seem to find them on ones that the bark is just starting to deteriorate. Not the ones that are in real bad shape. Funny thing is I never find them around live ash trees? Never really looked until this year though mostly a poplar hunter


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Had off work today so I hit a few spots. One new spot. Had a pretty good day.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks like things are starting to finally ramp up. Found a dozen or so over the past two days and left a good bit out there grow up. The bigger greys in the pic were prime. Hoping for a few more like that before we start rolling.

PS - To you guys more to the western part of MD, do you like to target primarily dead/dying elms, ash, orchards, etc. or do you find all varieties around poplar? I went through the Gambrill SP and Frederick Forest area and saw Very few, if any elms. Saw a TON of maple and chestnut/ chinq oak and plenty of poplar but I wasnt seeing those bursting elm trees. Thinking I might’ve been up too high for the most part as I saw elm trees before I went up along farm fences and then again the lower I went in elevation. Just wondering what trees y’all focus on and which seem to have produced the best for you out there. Thanks and Happy Huntin!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Had off work today so I hit a few spots. One new spot. Had a pretty good day.
> View attachment 16594
> View attachment 16600
> View attachment 16604


Whoaaa! That’s a Hell of a day, awesome finds KB! Any idea the elevation where you’ve seen most action? Ballpark


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Whoaaa! That’s a Hell of a day, awesome finds KB! Any idea the elevation where you’ve seen most action? Ballpark


Thanks! I mostly hunt poplars but have had some luck this year around dead ash. And here lately had most luck 500' and up range. My early spots for black ones 1000' and up they seem to produce till May most years but not as well later as early.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

A bunch of life has been happening to me and I have not been able to spend as much time in the woods as I would like.. Lately when I have gotten out this is what I have seen..They are out there but what I've found has been small and spread out no great big flushes but ones and twos here and there. I think this rain should help and if anyone can get out this weekend it may be a good one... I hope to hear from our new morel hunters and wish the best for all let us know how it is going..They are still out there waiting to be found and if it can't be me I hope it's one of you.. good luck to all


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Okay. Today is the day I'm gonna find a goddarn mushroom. I'm back in Frederick for the weekend. I know to stay out of Gambrill, especially the lookout parts, because it's way too high but I have some other ideas


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

SCOREEEEEE!!!!!! I'm so happy haha. My first find. I ran into a stranger and together we found about double what I have in the pic. Frederick county.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> SCOREEEEEE!!!!!! I'm so happy haha. My first find. I ran into a stranger and together we found about double what I have in the pic. Frederick county.


I’m so happy for you congratulations.... See how easy they are to find and I’ll bet you are ready to find some more...so what’s for dinner???


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> SCOREEEEEE!!!!!! I'm so happy haha. My first find. I ran into a stranger and together we found about double what I have in the pic. Frederick county.


Awesome way to go! You put in the time and it paid off. Hopefully those are the first of many this year. Nice pics as well.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Redfred, I have been seeing a lot of the same over the last couple weeks and just wrote it off as it being too early in a few of the areas I’ve been walking. Until yesterday we walked up on a poplar recently snapped in half by a lightning strike, producing this flush of yellows... We were actually a few days late as there were about half a dozen or so that had come and gone. Still though a nice haul for one tree... 

And as a bonus find, we found these two getting it on just down the hill... Made me laugh harder than finding the flush!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller, I hope you did not scare that lady turtle. I'm still seeing the same and getting mixed messages from ground vegetation as to early or late . Time will tell.. good luck all....


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> View attachment 17344
> Fowlkiller, I hope you did not scare that lady turtle. I'm still seeing the same and getting mixed messages from ground vegetation as to early or late . Time will tell.. good luck all....


Had to work most of the weekend but did manage to get out for a couple short walks. I would have to agree with you redfred hard to tell exactly whats going on this year. Alot of groundcover early but not sure if that was from the rain or what. One late spot I checked had alot of little ones like it was early but quite a few dried up ones as well. Take what I can get and keep checking. Weather permitting should still be some coming up imo. Keep my fingers crossed. Good luck all keep on pickin!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Not too bad for a morning hunt! Four dozen exactly.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

patapsco mike said:


> Not too bad for a morning hunt! Four dozen exactly.
> 
> Hell of a morning right there Mike! Some nice ones too. Congrats to ya


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

It's been a strange and slow year in these parts, but I did come up with these today.


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

This is my first year looking for morels.Ive started looking 6th or april.I live in southern md.Ive hunted deer all my life so being in the woods and identifying trees are easy for me.been learning were to look and what kind of trees for over a year.I been looking in spots that look to be ideal. Spots close to creeks Lots of huge poplars ash and elm trees both living and dyeing.I go about every 4 to 5 days and look.I probably have walked easy 25 miles of woods.Havent even seen a morel yet is it posable there not up in my area or are they just that hard to find???


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

I can pic them out pretty quick in pics so I'm pretty sure Im notover looking them


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

furevertaxidermy said:


> This is my first year looking for morels.Ive started looking 6th or april.I live in southern md.Ive hunted deer all my life so being in the woods and identifying trees are easy for me.been learning were to look and what kind of trees for over a year.I been looking in spots that look to be ideal. Spots close to creeks Lots of huge poplars ash and elm trees both living and dyeing.I go about every 4 to 5 days and look.I probably have walked easy 25 miles of woods.Havent even seen a morel yet is it posable there not up in my area or are they just that hard to find???


Imo it's possible that they haven't grown in your area yet. But I would think that you would have atleast found one by now. Maybe the area you're in just doesn't produce morels. Not all areas that look prime are. The more different areas you check the better. Once you find one try to remember the elevation, type of trees and vegetation, also time of year. Then check areas that are comparable to that at the same time from year to year. Sounds to me like you're looking in the right areas. Just keep putting in the miles and I think you will eventually be successful. Good luck and hopefully you find a big ol patch!


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

going to go fri to a different part of the county and look.we haven't had much for rain here in the past 3 or 4 weeks.one or 2 little rains but not much.other then the low spots next to creeks woods and leaves seem really dry.


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

woahhh! Am i too late? Amazing finds everybody! 

All i found was this, and with my bad vision my heart skipped a beat for a second thinking i found a jackpot

Should i be moving leaves around or do they mostly grow in grassy areas? I must be looking in the wrong places, lol!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

furevertaxidermy said:


> going to go fri to a different part of the county and look.we haven't had much for rain here in the past 3 or 4 weeks.one or 2 little rains but not much.other then the low spots next to creeks woods and leaves seem really dry.


Yeah if it's been dry like that probably isn't helping you. Hopefully you get some rain between now and then. If not I would try to stay in areas that hold some moisture in the ground like shaded areas or close to water.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

silky said:


> woahhh! Am i too late? Amazing finds everybody!
> 
> All i found was this, and with my bad vision my heart skipped a beat for a second thinking i found a jackpot
> 
> Should i be moving leaves around or do they mostly grow in grassy areas? I must be looking in the wrong places, lol!


That may have fooled me. Definitely looks like a big patch at first glance. They should pop up thru the leaves but have seen them grow in grassy areas as well. I generally hunt them in wooded areas so I mostly find them coming up thru the leaves. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

silky said:


> woahhh! Am i too late? Amazing finds everybody!
> 
> All i found was this, and with my bad vision my heart skipped a beat for a second thinking i found a jackpot
> 
> Should i be moving leaves around or do they mostly grow in grassy areas? I must be looking in the wrong places, lol!


It may be time to start looking in some cooler spots . They will find there way threw the leaves for the most part but they do like to hide.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Found our first one of the year! Very young and fresh. Think they just started to come up where we hunt. Not able to find even a second one and we hunt this area every few days. Have been noticing a lot of white mold/fungus spots on the ground in that area, might be the spots that they come up from. Left it and will check the area again shortly.


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

Couldn't wait till Fri hit a spot yesterday on the way home.still nothing.Im going to try a different spot this weekend.Man morels better be good all this walking.Havnt even eaten one yet.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I gave myself today to hunt some morels. I was out a little early and went to a spot I was at a week ago this time as last time ZERO.... This spot has been good to me before but not this year. I saw lots of showy orchids and most times that means I find yellows but nothing.. So instead of heading home I stop at another spot not much at first but as I headed towards the thicker part of the woods I started to see some. Very few were close to another most were at least 10' apart but little under growth made them easy to spot. Then the rain (really thunder) came and ran me out. I need to get back..Still some hope all. good luck..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hit my late spot again for a quick check at lunch today. Took a half hour walk and did pretty good. Looks promising for the weekend didn't hit what's usually the best area today.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Also got these after work a couple evenings. Two different spots. All of them up a little higher than I was finding them in the same areas earlier.


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

we got a lot of rain last night should I go out and look today or should I give it a day or 2


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

furevertaxidermy said:


> we got a lot of rain last night should I go out and look today or should I give it a day or 2


If you can safely go today between rains I would .It looks like rain all weekend. Good luck..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

furevertaxidermy said:


> we got a lot of rain last night should I go out and look today or should I give it a day or 2


I have to agree with redfred. If you can get out there wouldn't hurt


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

ok thanks.


----------



## furevertaxidermy (Apr 18, 2019)

back in March a bought 2 bags of morel spores.mixed them in about 20 buckets of water and through them out in the woods behind my house all over the place.Will take a year or so to see if they grow but I will let you all no if it works. Probably will buy a couple more in the fall and do it again. Tried to throw them under poplars elm and ash trees mostly. Also put them in some unusual place well see what happens.


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

Went looking yesterday and found nothing but a huge patch of false morels. are they a good indicator Im looking in the right place? All conditions seemed right (right trees, good drainage, elevation etc) 

Im under the impression everywhere i look, someone else got to them before me lol. That’s life .....

My goal is still to find just 1 to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

silky said:


> Went looking yesterday and found nothing but a huge patch of false morels. are they a good indicator Im looking in the right place? All conditions seemed right (right trees, good drainage, elevation etc)
> 
> Im under the impression everywhere i look, someone else got to them before me lol. That’s life .....
> 
> My goal is still to find just 1 to see what all the fuss is about!


 I'm rooting for you to find more then one....There is always a chance that someone got there first. We all live with that . Would you be happy if you found a bunch of morel stumps? At least you would know you are looking in the right spot but they may be harder to find then morels... I think you are in the right areas and the false morels do kind of tell you that.. I usually find them early in the season and I'm not looking for false ones.. The very best of luck to you......PERSEVERANCE


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

So I go back to the spot the rain ran me out of to pick up where I stopped. I did just that thinking the rain could do the same anytime and the results were the same finding them here and there spread out kinda far..Then i may find 3 or 4 a little closer . I had to stop and think about a search pattern because I was just walking myself in circles. I got the pattern figured out and went on to my goal of 2 big poplars together and a hill I knew I had found them before on. It was around 11:30 when I found my way into the woods and it was around 3:30 when I got to the 2 trees I was looking for. If I had walked straight to these trees it would not take me 20 min. It was just a big kid Easter egg hunt and I had so much fun..I think I found around 40 and a shed .Now I know I have found more in a day and know most people would think I'm nuts (and are likely right) but I hope for more days like this. The icing on the cake how about finding a fox in the woods ...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> So I go back to the spot the rain ran me out of to pick up where I stopped. I did just that thinking the rain could do the same anytime and the results were the same finding them here and there spread out kinda far..Then i may find 3 or 4 a little closer . I had to stop and think about a search pattern because I was just walking myself in circles. I got the pattern figured out and went on to my goal of 2 big poplars together and a hill I knew I had found them before on. It was around 11:30 when I found my way into the woods and it was around 3:30 when I got to the 2 trees I was looking for. If I had walked straight to these trees it would not take me 20 min. It was just a big kid Easter egg hunt and I had so much fun..I think I found around 40 and a shed .Now I know I have found more in a day and know most people would think I'm nuts (and are likely right) but I hope for more days like this. The icing on the cake how about finding a fox in the woods ...
> View attachment 18494
> View attachment 18496
> View attachment 18498


Nice awesome finds redfred. That's a great pic of that young fox. No pic of the shed? Sorry had to ask I like shed hunting about as much as mushroom hunting lol. And no you aren't crazy those are the days we all look forward to. What keeps us going back time and time again successful or not. Congrats and keep on picking!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Nice awesome finds redfred. That's a great pic of that young fox. No pic of the shed? Sorry had to ask I like shed hunting about as much as mushroom hunting lol. And no you aren't crazy those are the days we all look forward to. What keeps us going back time and time again successful or not. Congrats and keep on picking!


I figured I may find some like minds here. The fox was one of 3 they were all in a line frolicking towards me and I may a noise just to let them know I was there then I grabbed the camera. I should have grab the camera first. The 2 siblings just stop and looked at me the brave one (or foolish) just kept coming. A little later I think I found there den...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice! Great day in the outdoors there. Definitely looks like there den to me. Always enjoy seeing the pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Morels are done for me for the year. Might still be a few around but with the rain and warmth we've had my spots are too overgrown to find whatever might still be around. I did find this while walking though...


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

Hello, I recently started taking a interest in morels. Today when I was out in the woods I found a patch of them and they are pretty big. I only picked one to see if it was hollow which it was. I left the rest out there for now to keep em fresh. How would I go about selling some of them, should I pick them now, or leave them growing til I find a buyer.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

patapsco mike said:


> Morels are done for me for the year. Might still be a few around but with the rain and warmth we've had my spots are too overgrown to find whatever might still be around. I did find this while walking though...


I love the slow pan to the snake....cornsnake ???? I wonder how many peoples season would be over if this was the first thing found????


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Joshm22 said:


> Hello, I recently started taking a interest in morels. Today when I was out in the woods I found a patch of them and they are pretty big. I only picked one to see if it was hollow which it was. I left the rest out there for now to keep em fresh. How would I go about selling some of them, should I pick them now, or leave them growing til I find a buyer.


They will keep better in a refrigerator....Yours,mine or somebody elses ...go get them...


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

redfred said:


> They will keep better in a refrigerator....Yours,mine or somebody elses ...go get them...


Agree, definitely pick them now. If the slugs don't get them, rot will. They will keep for a few days in the fridge in a slightly open plastic bag.


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

Ok Thankyou for your helps. Imma wait for this rain storm to stop and I’ll go snatch em


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

Picked for around a hour. My first morel hunt. Is this a good ammount for my first time.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

redfred said:


> I love the slow pan to the snake....cornsnake ???? I wonder how many peoples season would be over if this was the first thing found????


Looks like a copperhead to me.
Reminds me of hunting in 2013 down here in Virginia. Season went really late that year, best year I've had. Was picking them all the way up to May 18th, when I almost stepped on a Timber Rattler about 2.5hrs from my car up on the mountain. Surely could have gotten another couple days picking in, but I'd had more than enough that year and hearing that rattle.....did..something to me.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Joshm22 said:


> Picked for around a hour. My first morel hunt. Is this a good ammount for my first time.


Not bad at all. Good thing you got them when you did, those are showing their age. Looks like they've already spored out.


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

pauliep said:


> Not bad at all. Good thing you got them when you did, those are showing their age. Looks like they've already spored out.


Are they still good to eat


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Joshm22 said:


> Picked for around a hour. My first morel hunt. Is this a good ammount for my first time.


Nice haul! I would be happy with that any day. And yeah they are fine to eat. All the rain doesn't help them out when they are that size. Definitely good you got to them. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> Nice haul! I would be happy with that any day. And yeah they are fine to eat. All the rain doesn't help them out when they are that size. Definitely good you got to them. Congrats and enjoy


 Thanks I will


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

How should I store them, should i eat the right away. Should I clean them before storing?


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

redfred said:


> I love the slow pan to the snake....cornsnake ???? I wonder how many peoples season would be over if this was the first thing found????


Thats a copperhead. A big one too.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Joshm22 said:


> Thanks I will


My best advice would be this. Eat one ... maybe sauté in a little butter with some salt and pepper or find a good recipe of your own...I don’t think you will ever get rich selling morels but I’ve been wrong many times.. I do think if you do try one or share with friends or family you may find a passion that may enrich you in another way ... in other words welcome to my addiction..... I think I’m starting to sound like a drug dealer..... That’s right we don’t take checks..... good luck..


----------



## Joshm22 (May 5, 2019)

Haha, thankyou


redfred said:


> My best advice would be this. Eat one ... maybe sauté in a little butter with some salt and pepper or find a good recipe of your own...I don’t think you will ever get rich selling morels but I’ve been wrong many times.. I do think if you do try one or share with friends or family you may find a passion that may enrich you in another way ... in other words welcome to my addiction..... I think I’m starting to sound like a drug dealer..... That’s right we don’t take checks..... good luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

patapsco mike said:


> Thats a copperhead. A big one too.


Never seen one that big .. I need to see the head .... In your spare time do ya think you could go back and get a photo .... I will take your word for it and I would never ask for GPS coordinates to anyone’s spot I may ask to avoid that spot...what a great guard...hum...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Joshm22 said:


> How should I store them, should i eat the right away. Should I clean them before storing?


This is what I do split them in half from head to toe place them in a bowl sprinkle a little salt on top then fill the bowl with water. Let rest for 15 -20 min. Toss that rinse water outside then rinse 2or 3 times with water shake out all the water you can cover with a dry paper towel turn the bowl upside down to just dampen the towel then place in the fridge. You want no standing water in the bowl but keep the towel damp... depending on the age of the shroom to start at least 3days maybe 7...good luck..


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

Joshm22 said:


> Are they still good to eat


I agree that they are showing their age. I would wash them thoroughly, removing any darkened areas and cook all of them now. You'll see that they shrink a whole lot when cooked. Once cooked, they'll last for a while in the fridge.


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

Spent most of today checking my best spots, but only found one good, and a couple rotten. This has been one of the worst seasons ever for me, and I did put in the miles. Hoping for next year. Good luck to the late searchers!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> Spent most of today checking my best spots, but only found one good, and a couple rotten. This has been one of the worst seasons ever for me, and I did put in the miles. Hoping for next year. Good luck to the late searchers!


Man sorry to hear that. Never fun having a bad year. Best of luck to you next season. Hopefully you find twice as many to make up for it! Went to a normally high yielding late spot of my buddies yesterday. Handful of nice ones rotted up. And we found maybe 25 smaller ones. Some of those were saturated and on the decline as well. The 4 1/2" of rain may have really put a hurting on that spot. Just the way it works sometimes can't beat good ol Mother Nature. Probably hit it one more time before calling it quits for the season. Good luck to all still searching as well


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> Spent most of today checking my best spots, but only found one good, and a couple rotten. This has been one of the worst seasons ever for me, and I did put in the miles. Hoping for next year. Good luck to the late searchers!


I check 3 late spots in the past 2 days ..I found 6 all well past time. You may find some in some cool places but I think I may be done.. Shroomie Chaser, Kbshroom and others there are other mushrooms out there that can keep you in the woods till fall stick around awhile... I know myself, Fowlkiller and some others will be... good luck all.


----------



## Trey Ridley (Apr 17, 2019)

I think this is it for the year, found these during lunch break at work. What are the odds! Only one was edible, the rest were fishy! Good luck, see ya next year!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Trey Ridley said:


> I think this is it for the year, found these during lunch break at work. What are the odds! Only one was edible, the rest were fishy! Good luck, see ya next year!


Sweet lunch break bonus! Seeing all those pine needles in your pics, just wondering the type of area you were in? Were there hardwoods mixed in as well? Think I’ve seen a few folks on here who’ve found them under pines and have read it’s a trait indicative of morel habitat further west, especially west of the Rockies though it is something I have never targeted here in MD. Rather the opposite as I make it a point to avoid those areas. Your photos are piquing my interest and making me question my strategy!!


----------



## silky (Mar 10, 2019)

i still didn’t manage to find a single one. oh well! I had a great time outside searching and did find this beautiful chicken to make up for it. Looking forward to the upcoming bolete and chant season ( Good luck to us all for the next morel season!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

silky said:


> i still didn’t manage to find a single one. oh well! I had a great time outside searching and did find this beautiful chicken to make up for it. Looking forward to the upcoming bolete and chant season ) Good luck to us all for the next morel season!


Nice find! Your cat looks pretty happy about it to


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

silky said:


> i still didn’t manage to find a single one. oh well! I had a great time outside searching and did find this beautiful chicken to make up for it. Looking forward to the upcoming bolete and chant season ) Good luck to us all for the next morel season!


Same to you Silky and good luck this summer. I was going over this Spring season trying to figure was it good or bad. For me it was better then the last 2 for sure at least I found more. It seemed to start out great and the weather looked promising but it went fast. Some spots that had produced in the past did nothing this year. The warm spots produce and the cool spots seemed to be right there with them. Screwed up my timing and did not get a chance to check some new spots I wanted to. Just another year in the mystery of the morel. Good luck all....


----------

